# seat ibiza airbag



## TareQ (Dec 17, 2011)

hi 

i have seat ibiza 1.6 2012 ,, 

i wanna ask about driver airbag and also passenger side airbag ,, does any other model fits my car ?.

and if any1 know from where i can get them ,, most thankf.


----------



## Padious (Dec 14, 2012)

Alternative search terms for Seat Ibiza Airbag Part include Seat Ibiza Airbag Kits, Seat Ibiza Airbag Crash Sensor, Seat Ibiza Airbag Cover, Seat Ibiza Airbag Control Unit, Seat Ibiza Airbag Clock Spring, Seat Ibiza Drivers Airbag, etc.

Try to search via Google


----------

